# ZillaFTP-Problem



## ESM (19. April 2006)

Guten Abend allerseits,

Eine Bekannte von mir hat ein Problem mit ihrem Ftp-Programm namens ZillaFtp.
Und zwar erhalten wir bei den CHmod / Properties - Einstellungen immer den Fehler "500 'Site CHmod.777 not unterstood'
und außerdem: "Error: The FTP server did not accept a FTP command for an unexpected reason."

Die 777 resultieren aus den Einstellungen, dass 'User', 'Group' und 'Others' alle drei Rechte ( Read, Write, Execute ) haben sollen bzw. müssen. Das ist notwendig, weil ein PHPcode die hochgeladenen Datein ( Fotos ) braucht. 
Mit diesem Fehler lassen sich auf einer Community-Seite leider keine Gallerien erstellen.

Bitten um Hilfe. Danke

Achja.. Betriebssystem ist WinowsXp

MfG


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. April 2006)

Also ein paar Vermutungen:

In der Fehlermeldung steht: *Site CHmod.777*
Der Punkt hat da meiner Meinung nach nichts verloren.
Ausserdem koennte es evtl. an dieser merkwuerdigen Schreibweise liegen, das denk ich aber eher weniger.
Nicht alle FTP-Server unterstuetzen chmod. Obwohl es mittlerweile wohl die meisten sollten.
Laeuft der FTP-Server vielleicht unter Windows?
Windows selbst hat ja kein chmod, was evtl. durch den FTP-Server ausgeglichen werden kann aber nicht unbedingt muss. Ausserdem ist das Rechtesystem in Windows anders als in Unix-Systemen, sodass 777 in Windows nicht wirklich eine Bedeutung hat.


----------



## ESM (20. April 2006)

Hoi,

erstmal danke, dass du dich meines Problems annimmst.

Glaube nicht, das es daran liegt. Die Rechte stell ich immer ein, indem ich die Haken in die Kästchen mache, daher die 777.
Der FTP-Server unterstützt chmod, weil es bei mir problemlos klappt. Ich benutze allerdings auch SmatFtp, daher schließ ich mal aus, dass der Ftp-Server unter Windows läuft.
Weitere Ideen?

MfG


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. April 2006)

ESM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weitere Ideen?


Deiner Bekannten SmartFTP installieren. ;-)


----------

